# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si të rikthej skedarët e fshirë/formatuar

## benseven11

Per te rikthyer ndonje skedar qe eshte hequr pa dashje nga
koshi Recycle bin(jo koshi forumit lol) eshte me shume vlere te perdoret nje program Restore i cili pasi ke klikuar te butoni "Search deleted Files" i tij ben nje skanim te plote te kompjuterit per te gjitha files qe jane bere delete dhe jane hequr edhe nga  koshi
dhe liston te gjitha fajllat e hequra sipas emrit dhe direktorise ku kane qene.Ky program ka vlere per raste te vecanta kur pa dashje eshte hequr ndonje dokument ose skedar i windowsit qe kuptohet krijon probleme crashi ose mesazhe gabimi.Aty kerkohet per nje skedar te vecante qe te duhet ta kthesh prape aty ky ishte ne windows klikohet dhe i behet copy.
Gjithashtu programi ben heqjen e plote te skedareve ne liste qe jane pa vlere duke liruar me te vertete memorje  disk.Programi eshte ne kete faqe
http://hccweb1.bai.ne.jp/~hcj58401/
ketu keni edhe nje skedar se si duket

----------


## Akulli

Cool Program,
kam ca kohe qe e kam marre dhe e perdor se bjondet e firmes nganjehere bejne delete ca t'u doje qejfi ;-)
Por ka nji bug te vogel. Nuk gjen dot filet qe jane bere delete nga DOS. Me sakte ne rastim tim ne perdorim ne kompani nji DOS file manager called FAR.
Kur i ben delete nga far, nuk i gjen me, kurse nga window i gjen menjehere.
Sidoqofte eshte program i lezetshem.
Oni

----------


## kundraRRYMES

www.powerquest.com- 

Ketu do te gjeni nje program  PowerQuest SecondChancei cili do tju ndihmoje shume. Ju ndihmon edhe sikur te ndryshoni parametra ne sistemin e komputerit, ashtu sikurse dhe nese keni fshire skedare te tere ne windows apo qofte dhe ne DOS

Ju kthen komputerin ne gjendjen e meparshme( cakto nje pike checkpoint) e cila mund te jete nje date e caktuar nga ju. Per te tere amatoret madje dhe per profesionistet. 

Ja kalofshi sa me mire.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk e di po mbase heqja e skedareve nga dosi eshte heqje e vertete nje here e pergjithmone kurse windowsi nuk e ben kete
edhe kur zbras koshin me sa kam pare kur ben delete dhe heq
skedare nga windowsi atehere windowsi jo se e heq nga disku skedarin.Skedari eshte akoma aty ne disk>Vetem se perdoruesi nuk e shef me skedarin ne direktorine C>Dmth per perdoruesin
nuk ekziston si skedar
Dhe tjetra qe do te shtoja ketu eshte fakti qe duke bere delete
hequr nje skedar apo program psh 3 mb atehere pas heqjes
se ketij programi nga windowsi sektori i diskut ku ka qene ky
program mund te behet aksesibel dmth aty mund te shkruhet nje skedar ose program tjeter kur behet download 
Powerquesti nuk me del si faqe ka mundesi serveri eshte down

----------


## benseven11

Behet ajo te Windows XP tek sistem restore krijon nje restore point(duke vene nje date psh) kjo eshte mire te behet kur kompjuterin e ke ne rregull pa asnje problem.me vone kur ndonje gje ne kompjuter te shkoje shume keq dmth te kete shume ngrirje dhe crash e ristauron komplet sistemin me sistem restore
duke e rikthyer sistemin (rollback) ne daten qe ke vene si restore point

----------


## Sentinus

Qenka e vjeter si teme por po shkruaj nja dy llafe.

Fshirja nga windowsi i nje file eshte komanda e meposhteme ne dos .

copy  fileqedoprishet  x:\recycler

ndersa ku fshin nje file nga koshi (empty recycle) file nuk fshihet vertet si rrjedhe datash por  pointeri mbi kete file fshihet.me vone mbi kete rrjedhe datash rishkruhet dhe file humb pergjithmone.

kur e heq qafesh filen nga dosi (kill) ath fshihet rrjedha e datave bashke me pointer.

kaq-

----------


## besart

Nese ne kompjuter gabimisht gjate instalimit te Windows XP fshihen edhe shenimet,a ekziston ndoje menyre per ti kthyer ato pas.
Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

shenimet ?
Per cfare e ke fjalen?
Pastaj nje gje eshte e sigurt..nqs eshte clean installation nuk kthehet asgje...nqs eshte upgrade nuk fshihet gje. Kam frike se ti je rasti i pare....

----------


## benseven11

Active@undelete tek www.active-undelete.com/download.htm
shiko edhe manualin se si ta perdoresh keto lloj programesh jane nje cike me rrezik
Active uneraser(kete beje download jo ne kompjuter po ne floppy disk) punohet si program ne Dos; e ke tek download.com.com/3000-2248-10185515.html
oseRestorer 2000 data recovery
http://www.fdepot.com/main_list.asp?...ree%20Download
ke me qindra programe si keto per te restauruar skedaret e fshire te dokumentave si dhe programe te humbura prej riinstalimit te windowsit
bej nje kerkim tek
www.gogole.com(lol)

----------


## Orso

A ka nai menyre me bo recover te gjithe gjonat pas formatimit te pc???
Se mbreme si tarrallak,formatova C: kur shof D: ishte bosh dhe ajo,kam pas nje 25 gb mp3 dhe shume e shume gjona te tjera.


Nqs di nai njoni nai menyre ose nai program...

----------


## benseven11

Provo nje here final recovery version 1,21
http://www.tucows.com/preview/309993.html

----------


## Patrioti

Kisha nje problem si tendin, para ca kohesh. 
Perdora "Recover my files" dhe me dha rezultat, jo te plote por nuk di te ta them nga perdorimi jo ne rregull i programit apo se programi nuk ben dot ate qe premton. 
te shkume

----------


## qoska

ka shume programe qe te bejne te mundur kete.
Vec kerko ne google per recover my files, po nuk gjete gje se jane shumica me leke me fol ne pm dhe te dergoj une nje ok.

P.S. Gjera qe ndodhin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orso

Mado he mer mrroklle,qysh te kom?E more vesh ti qe ai ka pre bileten dhe ka mundesi ta pres dhe une kto dite.Behu gati ti.


Puna eshte qe thash mos ka pas nai nji te njejtin hall edhe nai program i ka maru pune,sepse ke google gjen none edhe babe bashke.Gjithsesi flm shume te gjitheve.

----------


## besart

Shume e veshtire eshte te kthehen fajllet pas formatizimit te kompjuterit,por kjo nuk do te thote se nuk eshte e mundshme.!
Suksese.

----------


## benseven11

programet e rikoverimit duhet ti lexosh me kujdes ne pershkrim se cfare bejne pasi ka shume lloje qe jane ne qarkullim,ca bejne rikoverim te driverave duke rikthyer particionet,windows settings sic kane qene  ne kompjuter me perparapsh ka programe rikoverimi te tjera qe jane te specializuara vetem per skedaret media,muzike video fotografi dhe documenta.
Programet e rikoverimit mund te deshtojne ne rikoverim te fajllave ne rastet kur skedaret qe do rikoverosh jane shume shume te vjeter si dhe kur ke bere shpesh
defragmentarizim te kompjuterit perpara formatizimit
Defragmentarizimi eshte armiku kryesor i recoverimit te skedareve sidomos kur defragmentarizimi behet disa here ne muaj dmth shpesh.Ne kete rast vete defragmentarizimi ben rishkruarje te diskut duke i zhvendosur skedaret ne driverin C plus shtoji kesaj edhe formatizimin kur kompjuteri shkon keq atehere llogarit 3 defragmentarizime ne muaj=3 shkruarje + 1 format= 4 shkruarje ne harddrive qe eben ricoverimin nje cike te veshtire dhe disa skedare ose pjese te diskut te parikoverushme
Gjithashtu skedaret e krijuar/modifikuar perpara 1-2 muajsh jane me te veshtire per tu rikoveruar krahasuar me ato te rejat

----------


## ledi01

para pak ditesh krijova nje user account te ri ne kompjuterin tim.(me pak fjale po losja). me vone  e fshiva accountin tim nepermjet faqes se administratorit.  mirepo edhe pse klikova ne opsionin"keep folders" pashe qe disa programe me ishin fshire dhe  mu desh ti instaloja nga fillimi. a ka ndonje menyre per ti shpetuar keto programe?? flm

----------


## StormAngel

Nese ke kthyer serish programet ne PC,nuk e di se cka eshte problemi.Nuk po funksionojne apo thjeshte eshte dicka tjeter? :buzeqeshje: 
Here tjeter kur te luash me PC,vendosi komplet programet qe te duhen ne Administrator edhe masandej krijo User Accounts sa te duash. :shkelje syri: 
Edhe do i kesh programet ne Pc edhe cdo gje do jete ne rregull,besoj.
Cdo te mire,

----------


## benseven11

kur ben shkarkim te programeve mire eshte te zgjedhesh opsionin save(dhe e ben save ne program files)  dhe jo open Po te zgjedhesh opsionin open programi te shkarkohet si instalues (setup emriprogramit.exe)ne Temporary folders me default i cili fshihet si instalues menjehere sa ben 1 pastrim/mirembajtje te kompjuterit
Kur ne momentin qe fillon te shkarkosh nje program zgjedh opsionin save dhe e ben save ne C :perqeshje: rog Files,kjo te jep mundesi qe ta riinstalosh programin perseri
nga direktoria c:\Program files duke klikuar te skedari instalues i programit dmth Setup file.exe e cila zakonisht ka nje ikone kompjuteri blu gjithe setup files qe shoqerohen me emer programi jane instalusa Riinstalimin mund ta besh per raste mesazhesh gabimi ose kur programi punon keq pasi nje file i mungon ose prishur si dhe per difekte ne regjister,mungesa celesash qe kane lidhje me programin per keto raste setup file( programi instalus ka shume vlere,nuk ke nevoje ta besh download programin nga internetei pasi e ke ne kompjuter si setup file.Ne qofte se setup file eshte shume e vjeter mbas instalimit te programit mund ti besh programit update rifreskuar per ta sjelle ne versionin me te ri

kur ke fshire accountin e userit ke fshire vetem nje account per te bere login user/password
e verteta eshte qe programet jane akoma ne kompjuter
duke bere login si administrator mund te shkosh ne direktorine
C:\programs ose C:\Program files(dmth shkon ne direktorine ku e ke shkarkuar programin ne fillim 
e ben kopy   kete tekst   C:\program files
shkon ne start/run dhe e ben paste ne run
do te te hapet windows exploreri ne direktorine program files
aty kontrollon per ikonen e verdhe me emrin e programit,ne rast riinstalimi (nqs e ke bere programin save kur e ke shkarkuar) mund ta gjesh setup file emri i programit i shkurtuar.exe shikoji me kujdes pasi emrat e programeve setup jepen te shkurtuar  e gjen i klikon dy here dhe ndjek instruksionet e instalimit
====Ne qofte se do kerkosh te besh rivendosjen prape te userit qe fshive sic ka qene plus listen e programeve qe ke pas nen ate user account :majmun duke kercyer: und te perdoresh
System restore    duke shkuar Start/all programs/accessories/system tools/system
restore zgjedh nje date para 2-4 ditesh ndjek instruksionet per ta restauruar komplet sistemin ne nje gjendje me te hershme dhe pasi mbaron kete rindez kompjuterin
Nqs ne rindezje kompjuteri te jep mesazhin Sorry dmth sistem restore deshton
kjo do te thote qe kompjuteri nuk ka restore points fare
atehere mund te perdoresh programe restaurimi qe te kthejne mbrapsht gjithe programet dhe ndonje dokument te humbur
si psh programe  EasyRecovery Professional
http://www.ontrack.com/easyrecoveryprofessional/
recover my files
ose  Restore IT
Kur kompjuterin e ke ne rregull eshte mire ti krijosh nje restore point duke i vene daten kalendarike psh diten e sotme

----------


## ledi01

faleminderit per pergjigjet.  
Benseven11, a mund te me japesh ndonje information me te detajuar per kete faqen ne internet??

----------

